# Circus train engine



## traindriverjd

I'd like opinions regarding an AF circus train engine that our local club (Ocala Model Railroaders) has acquired. We plan on selling it but we were given it in pieces. We had someone reassemble it but the motor doesn't work.

Would it be better to get a new motor and have it installed so we have a working engine, or sell it as is and let whoever buys it do the repairs? Also, any ideas about how much we should offer it for?


----------



## Big Ed

Pictures would help immensely to determine what kind of shape it is in.
Are all the pieces there? Has it led an abused life? Is it in good cosmetic shape?

Does it show any life at all?
I would bet the motor could be made to run, if it is all there.

Is it the #357?

Most of the Flyer members are off for the holiday.


----------



## The New Guy

traindriverjd said:


> I'd like opinions regarding an AF circus train engine that our local club (Ocala Model Railroaders) has acquired. We plan on selling it but we were given it in pieces. We had someone reassemble it but the motor doesn't work.
> 
> Would it be better to get a new motor and have it installed so we have a working engine, or sell it as is and let whoever buys it do the repairs? Also, any ideas about how much we should offer it for?


You have both the engine and tender, or just the engine?

If it's the engine sans tender, it's a project through and through. I'm betting if it's in pieces it's been well used too? But pictures would really help.

Use the key words circus and 353 as two searches on ebay, in the train directory. Select sold auctions to see what others have gone for, and compare what you have to those. That'll help you find the market.

best of luck.


----------



## Big Ed

Was there a 357 too? I found one?


----------



## The New Guy

As an example, this is a re-painted 350 made to look like a 353. A crappy paint job, but the stickers appear to be correct. If it were a real 353 with wire handrails, they destroyed it's value by painting it.


----------



## The New Guy

This pile doesn't look very good and still fetched 40.


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> Pictures would help immensely to determine what kind of shape it is in.
> Are all the pieces there? Has it led an abused life? Is it in good cosmetic shape?
> 
> Does it show any life at all?
> I would bet the motor could be made to run, if it is all there.
> 
> Is it the #357?
> 
> Most of the Flyer members are off for the holiday.





big ed said:


> Was there a 357 too? I found one?



:dunnoid they make a 357 Circus locomotive too????:dunno:

I must have invisible typing? :dunno:


----------



## The New Guy

big ed said:


> Did they make a 357 Circus locomotive too?..


I don't believe there is a 357 anything, at least in S. I'm relying completely on third party experience with that answer though.

Got a picture or link?


----------



## Big Ed

The New Guy said:


> I don't believe there is a 357 anything, at least in S. I'm relying completely on third party experience with that answer though.
> 
> Got a picture or link?


I guess your right, I can't find it anymore.
There was a link of one for sale labeled 357 it was red, I guess the listing was wrong.

But anyway thanks for the reply, at least now I know when I type it is showing for someone else besides me.


----------



## traindriverjd

Thanks for the replies. It's engine and tender, both look good as far as body and paint. We had someone put it together for us and said it's complete but that a previous owner had attempted repairs and really messed it up. I'll get by the club house tomorrow and get some pictures.


----------



## flyernut

No 357's are listed, and sell it "as is". People love getting a project engine, and spend stupid money on them.


----------



## traindriverjd

Stopped by the club house and got a couple of pictures. We're leaning to putting it on ebay along with several other AF items, some with original boxes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## flyernut

Nice looking engine.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Not to badger anyone, but has the obvious been checked -- what position is the reverse lockout set? Does it hum or do anything when power is applied? Wiring checked against a diagram for accuracy? It can be a very minor fix to get it going again. Usually the parts to do so are very cheap if any are even needed. It is a nice-looking engine and would fetch decent funds if in good running condition. I'd buy it if the price was right.


----------



## traindriverjd

As it came to us in pieces, we had someone look at it and reassemble. He told one of our club members that everything was there, but someone had went in to the motor and attempted to jury rig it. We were told the motor couldn't be fixed and needed replaced. No one from the club has done anything as we don't know about it and don't want to damage it further.


----------



## daveh219

Well...if it were me I would KEEP it and get it running. I have a 350 that I'm restoring and I wouldn't let it go for anything. Get it running, get the three cars that go with it and you will have a fantastic eye-catching run on you club layout. Isn't that what club activity is for???

Dave

PS...if you decide to sell it let me know!!!


----------



## The New Guy

daveh219 said:


> ...Get it running, get the three cars that go with it and you will have a fantastic eye-catching run on you club layout. Isn't that what club activity is for?..


That assumes the club has a S layout. Some don't, can't, or won't.


----------



## Big Ed

daveh219 said:


> Well...if it were me I would KEEP it and get it running. I have a 350 that I'm restoring and I wouldn't let it go for anything. Get it running, get the three cars that go with it and you will have a fantastic eye-catching run on you club layout. Isn't that what club activity is for???
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS...if you decide to sell it let me know!!!


Read the first post they do plan on selling it. :smokin:

Someone jury rigged it?
How much damage could he have done??

PICTURES?????

Lets see it?


----------



## flyernut

traindriverjd said:


> As it came to us in pieces, we had someone look at it and reassemble. He told one of our club members that everything was there, but someone had went in to the motor and attempted to jury rig it. We were told the motor couldn't be fixed and needed replaced. No one from the club has done anything as we don't know about it and don't want to damage it further.


If you'd like, send it up to me and I'll get it running for you, cost of parts and shipping.Winter is here and I need a project for a week.


----------



## flyernut

Hey, Big Ed, you need to brush up on your reading skills,lol...Check one of the previous posts for pix,lol...I'm just funning with ya, don't take it personal...i


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

If you send it to flyernut, he WILL get it running for you in grand style. And if he needs some parts, I'll gladly donate some to the cause as long as I have them on hand.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> Hey, Big Ed, you need to brush up on your reading skills,lol...Check one of the previous posts for pix,lol...I'm just funning with ya, don't take it personal...i


I missed that! 

But......we need pictures of the "jury rigging", to see how bad it is. :smokin:


----------



## traindriverjd

The club has just finished Polar Express at the library, is almost done with Train Display at the Matheson Museum so I'll try some more pictures before we do Trains At The Holidays at the local college. Busy time for us right now. We'll have some other AF items for sale also, with a lot of original boxes.


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> If you send it to flyernut, he WILL get it running for you in grand style. And if he needs some parts, I'll gladly donate some to the cause as long as I have them on hand.


Co-operation!!!.. and thank you for the kind words


----------



## Big Ed

Even though I never worked on Flyers, a few picture of the jury rigging would be nice.
How much jury rigging could have been done?

I will wait. :smokin:


----------



## flyernut

big ed said:


> Even though I never worked on Flyers, a few picture of the jury rigging would be nice.
> How much jury rigging could have been done?
> 
> I will wait. :smokin:


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> You'd be surprised.


I will be surprised if I see a picture this month. 
It is the busy month.


----------



## traindriverjd

I haven't forgotten you all nor given up the thread but did get a bit of a surprise healthwise and have been a bit limited in activities. My heart doctor ran a test to see why I sometimes feel dizzy and have had a couple of fainting spells. It seems my heart just deadlines (10 seconds during the test). A quick installation of a pacemaker took place and should solve the problem. All this happened in the matter of a week.

About the engine, I did bring it home and should soon post pictures of the motor. The rest of the board like the idea of a repair.

Take care and Happy Holidays to all.

Jim D


----------



## flyernut

traindriverjd said:


> I haven't forgotten you all nor given up the thread but did get a bit of a surprise healthwise and have been a bit limited in activities. My heart doctor ran a test to see why I sometimes feel dizzy and have had a couple of fainting spells. It seems my heart just deadlines (10 seconds during the test). A quick installation of a pacemaker took place and should solve the problem. All this happened in the matter of a week.
> 
> About the engine, I did bring it home and should soon post pictures of the motor. The rest of the board like the idea of a repair.
> 
> Take care and Happy Holidays to all.
> 
> Jim D


If you do indeed want to get it repaired, send it to either Don, ( nuttin but flyer), or myself , if you can, before the Christmas rush.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Although I have no problem looking at it, I'd prefer you send it to Flyernut as I am swamped with many other things, including working my regular job on overtime 6-days a week. He should be able to get to it much sooner than I.


----------



## flyernut

Yep, I'm getting kind of bored.. Just cleaning track and putting it in some rubber roadbed that I've stored.l


----------

